# Frame (framecels stay out)



## Nibba (Feb 24, 2019)

ignore aspiecelibate hair


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 24, 2019)

frame megathread?


----------



## Nibba (Feb 24, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> View attachment 24215
> frame megathread?


yep. 21" plus only


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 24, 2019)

being a framecel is demotivating at life, imagine standing nextto normies w/o gymcelling who are double your width jfl


----------



## Nibba (Feb 25, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> being a framecel is demotivating at life, imagine standing nextto normies w/o gymcelling who are double your width jfl


T b h


----------



## Coping (Feb 25, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> View attachment 24215
> frame megathread?


What was ur shoulder width before training and now?


----------



## The Dude Abides (Feb 25, 2019)

I should of heeded your warning.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 25, 2019)

Coping said:


> What was ur shoulder width before training and now?


it was very small before, idk exact measurement but now my bideltoid is 24”


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 25, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> it was very small before, idk exact measurement but now my bideltoid is 24”


incels underestimate the power of muscles when it comes to frame, they think that wide guys were all very widebefore gymcelling but not really, you can go from average to wide with cellin


----------



## Coping (Feb 25, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> it was very small before, idk exact measurement but now my bideltoid is 24”


Was it below average would u say under 18? That’s a crazy transformation tbh


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 25, 2019)

Coping said:


> Was it below average would u say under 18? That’s a crazy transformation tbh





future chadlite said:


> incels underestimate the power of muscles when it comes to frame, they think that wide guys were all very widebefore gymcelling but not really, you can go from average to wide with cellin






i definitely wasnt wide before gymcelling. this pic was february last year


----------



## Coping (Feb 25, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> View attachment 24221
> i definitely wasnt wide before gymcelling. this pic was february last year


Hope ngl did you just do lateral raises for side delts?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 25, 2019)

Coping said:


> Hope ngl did you just do lateral raises for side delts?


they just kinda developed on their own, i only just recently started doing lateral raises, but yeah burning out on them is really good for increasing shoulder width


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 25, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> View attachment 24221
> i definitely wasnt wide before gymcelling. this pic was february last year


Not puberty?


----------



## EpicGamer (Feb 25, 2019)

Fuck. 
My whole friend groups are literally chads and Stacey's then there's me. They all look wide af and make me feel small even though I'm 22" srs


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 25, 2019)

Nibba said:


> yep. 21" plus only





ZyzzReincarnate said:


> it was very small before, idk exact measurement but now my bideltoid is 24”


Watefak 24 inches are you a slayer now 
Mine are like 19.5


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Feb 25, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> View attachment 24221
> i definitely wasnt wide before gymcelling. this pic was february last year


Lifefuel, that's my frame right now. Did you use roids?


----------



## Arkantos (Feb 25, 2019)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 24214
> 
> 
> ignore aspiecelibate hair


Why is one shoulder higher than the other?


----------



## Nibba (Feb 25, 2019)

Arkantos said:


> Why is one shoulder higher than the other?


I'm walking


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 25, 2019)

Big man ting.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 25, 2019)

beast


----------



## Madness (Feb 25, 2019)

Nibba said:


> yep. 21" plus only


C-c-can I stay.


----------



## fobos (Feb 25, 2019)

Do you carry any body fat bro


----------



## Nibba (Feb 25, 2019)

fobos said:


> Do you carry any body fat bro


Yeah cutting soon


----------



## shibo (Feb 25, 2019)

Small head


----------



## Wincel (Feb 25, 2019)

Thick boy.

MK-677 seems to be helping my frame, I'm not gymceled atm but the muscle memory is there so give me a month. Going to go on aromasin soon, and if I desire I'll do some of papa Intel's roids. 

I'm comin for ya mofucks.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 25, 2019)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 24214
> 
> 
> ignore aspiecelibate hair



You're less than two inches broader than me but you look massive af. Does adding a couple of inches really have such a huge impact?


----------



## Nibba (Feb 25, 2019)

Wincel said:


> Thick boy.
> 
> MK-677 seems to be helping my frame, I'm not gymceled atm but the muscle memory is there so give me a month. Going to go on aromasin soon, and if I desire I'll do some of papa Intel's roids.
> 
> I'm comin for ya mofucks.


Shit I'm really happy to hear that actually. Cuz I'll be on it soon. Time for everyone to take ibut and niacin and become wide framed


Alarico8 said:


> You're less than two inches broader than me but you look massive af. Does adding a couple of inches really have such a huge impact?


Yes bro I had 20" bidelt probably before lifting. But yes it does make u broad af


----------



## Wincel (Feb 25, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Shit I'm really happy to hear that actually. Cuz I'll be on it soon. Time for everyone to take ibut and niacin and become wide framed


The niacin might not work as well as I thought it would, so don't buy it. Working on a substitute where they studied actual oral consumption rather than multiple injections. I tried to follow the study with 500mg every hour for 3 hours but I think doing that long term could fuck up my liver.

I still think the smaller boost amplified by ibutamoren would work, but there are much better ways to do it for a similar cost. My growth on just niacin was slow as fuck tbh.


----------



## Nibba (Feb 25, 2019)

Wincel said:


> The niacin might not work as well as I thought it would, so don't buy it. Working on a substitute where they studied actual oral consumption rather than multiple injections. I tried to follow the study with 500mg every hour for 3 hours but I think doing that long term could fuck up my liver.
> 
> I still think the smaller boost amplified by ibutamoren would work, but there are much better ways to do it for a similar cost. My growth on just niacin was slow as fuck tbh.


What are better ways. I've already bought the niacin so I'll be using it for my first cycle with mk677


----------



## Wincel (Feb 25, 2019)

Nibba said:


> What are better ways. I've already bought the niacin so I'll be using it for my first cycle with mk677


I'm considering L-Dopa (the boost is high as fuck) but there are some risks, and then GABA which is less powerful. Both seem to be studied on oral doses and have no lipid consumption rule around them so you can ditch the fasting window if you do either.


----------



## Zeta ascended (Feb 25, 2019)

Didn't read cortisol levels are safe


----------



## Nibba (Feb 25, 2019)

Wincel said:


> I'm considering L-Dopa (the boost is high as fuck) but there are some risks, and then GABA which is less powerful. Both seem to be studied on oral doses and have no lipid consumption rule around them so you can ditch the fasting window if you do either.


Sounds much more preferable because 3 hour fast for bodybuilders SUCK


----------



## fobos (Feb 25, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Yeah cutting soon


Share some tips on cutting, how to keep as much muscle as possible?


----------



## Wincel (Feb 25, 2019)

fobos said:


> Share some tips on cutting, how to keep as much muscle as possible?


Eat rotten meat.


----------



## fobos (Feb 25, 2019)

Wincel said:


> Eat rotten meat.
> 
> View attachment 24350
> 
> View attachment 24351


Does rotten pussy count


----------



## Wincel (Feb 25, 2019)

fobos said:


> Does rotten pussy count


Yes.


----------



## androidcel (Feb 25, 2019)

mogs me


----------



## jefferson (Feb 25, 2019)

ogremaxxed


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 25, 2019)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 24214
> 
> 
> ignore aspiecelibate hair









shibo said:


> Small head


----------



## Nibba (Feb 25, 2019)

fobos said:


> Share some tips on cutting, how to keep as much muscle as possible?


Eat a ton of protein. Get on mk 677 and appetite suppressant


----------



## theropeking (Feb 25, 2019)

its over for sub 24" bibeltoid cels


----------



## Nibba (Feb 25, 2019)

theropeking said:


> its over for sub 24" bibeltoid cels


That u?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 25, 2019)

theropeking said:


> its over for sub 24" bibeltoid cels


same bideltoid as me ??

i got narrow ass hips tho )


----------



## Ogre (Feb 26, 2019)

i have 20.5" but at least i'm short so i look decent with it


----------



## SW01 (Feb 26, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> View attachment 24362
> 
> 
> View attachment 24364


looks like a backwards bobblehead


----------



## Lauking (Feb 26, 2019)

Assuming your not taking roids how are you supposed to have a big physique while maintiaing a skinny, lean face? I would want to pack more muscles but that requires being in caloric surplus and I'm afraid of getting a fatter face tbh.


----------



## Nibba (Feb 26, 2019)

Lauking said:


> Assuming your not taking roids how are you supposed to have a muscular physique while maintiaing a skinny, lean face? I would want to pack more muscles but that requires being in caloric surplus but I'm afraid of getting a fatter face tbh.


I have strong bones in my face. When I get lean I have hallow face and you can see every muscle in my jawline. Even when I bulk it's taken me a year to see bloat in my face, and I still have an ogee curve at a stupid bodyfat percentage.

Just do it man. Not as bad as you think


----------



## Lauking (Feb 26, 2019)

Nibba said:


> *I have strong bones* in my face. When I get lean I have hallow face and you can see every muscle in my jawline. Even when I bulk it's taken me a year to see bloat in my face, and I still have an ogee curve at a stupid bodyfat percentage.
> 
> Just do it man. Not as bad as you think


For reference mind sharing a pic?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 26, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> incels underestimate the power of muscles when it comes to frame, they think that wide guys were all very widebefore gymcelling but not really, you can go from average to wide with cellin


Yeah muscles can also give the illusion of extra width. Girls aren't comparing your bideltoid to other people btw, they're comparing it to your waist. It's all about proportions. (I mean can you even tell 1-2 in differences between bideltoids irl?)


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 26, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Yeah muscles can also give the illusion of extra width. Girls aren't comparing your bideltoid to other people btw, they're comparing it to your waist. It's all about proportions. (I mean can you even tell 1-2 in differences between bideltoids irl?)


2 inch is massive difference, it looks small onm a ruler but irl its big


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Feb 26, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> View attachment 24215
> frame megathread?


U look like a soyboy cuck


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 26, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> U look like a soyboy cuck


i cant grow a soybeard, impossible


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 26, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> 2 inch is massive difference, it looks small onm a ruler but irl its big


Opposite, it's all about proportions. A shirt can easily add 1-2 in to bideltoid depending on how thick it is/how it's ruffled.


Nibba said:


> View attachment 24214
> 
> 
> ignore aspiecelibate hair


typical asian nerd haircut


----------



## Nibba (Feb 26, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> typical asian nerd haircut


I'm gonna get it cut in orb fashion. I'm not a Japan/animu fag


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Feb 26, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> i cant grow a soybeard, impossible


Those glasses haircut and bandana scream soymilk


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 26, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Those glasses haircut and bandana scream soymilk


im double ur size, double ur t levels, double ur iq


----------



## Nibba (Feb 26, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> im double ur size, double ur t levels, double ur iq


He's just trolling. He knows he ugly he says it daily


----------



## Kryptonite (Feb 27, 2019)

Gymcel is legit. Anyone who says otherwise deserves the chop


----------



## androidcel (Feb 27, 2019)

rate this frame
@Nibba rate him


----------



## Baldguy (Feb 27, 2019)

You look framecel, your neck is thin, being muscular and fat doesn't mean you have Chad genetics, everyone can put muscle and be big even the most framecel,Chad are genetically big without doing nothing thanks to their bones


----------



## Nibba (Feb 27, 2019)

androidcel said:


> View attachment 25192
> 
> rate this frame
> @Nibba rate him


Needs to cut but broad shoulders. Oblique fat fucking his waist rn (to an admittedly worse degree than mine). Like Fatman but broad frame


Baldguy said:


> You look framecel, your neck is thin, being muscular and fat doesn't mean you have Chad genetics, everyone can put muscle and be big even the most framecel,Chad are genetically big without doing nothing thanks to their bones


Lol good one


----------



## androidcel (Feb 27, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Needs to cut but broad shoulders. Oblique fat fucking his waist rn (to an admittedly worse degree than mine). Like Fatman but broad frame


i have same look is it over


----------



## Nibba (Feb 27, 2019)

androidcel said:


> i have same look is it over


Just cut dude


----------



## androidcel (Feb 27, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Just cut dude


im cutting atm, i regret bulking too much cuz im fat slob currently. I can pm pics if you want see how bad my situation is


----------



## Nibba (Feb 27, 2019)

androidcel said:


> im cutting atm, i regret bulking too much cuz im fat slob currently. I can pm pics if you want see how bad my situation is


Sure bro pm


----------



## KrissKross (Feb 28, 2019)

Wincel said:


> I'm considering L-Dopa (the boost is high as fuck) but there are some risks, and then GABA which is less powerful. Both seem to be studied on oral doses and have no lipid consumption rule around them so you can ditch the fasting window if you do either.


What’s the risks? I’ll be on it very soon regardless


----------



## Wincel (Feb 28, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> What’s the risks? I’ll be on it very soon regardless


Possibly:
Hair loss
Extreme mood swings
Breathing problems
Abnormal heartbeat

L-dopa (as levodopa, not "dopa mucuna") is a parkinson's medication. I've decided on GABA to replace niacin, not L-dopa.


----------



## KrissKross (Feb 28, 2019)

Wincel said:


> Possibly:
> Hair loss
> Extreme mood swings
> Breathing problems
> ...


Rage tbh.
Means I have to go out an buy GABA which will give only a subhuman hgh boost compared to l dopa.


----------



## Wincel (Feb 28, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Rage tbh.
> Means I have to go out an buy GABA which will give only a subhuman hgh boost compared to l dopa.


Still much better than niacin. L-dopa is for the real risk takers only, I would never tell anyone to take it in an official post.


----------



## Nibba (Feb 28, 2019)

Wincel said:


> Still much better than niacin. L-dopa is for the real risk takers only, I would never tell anyone to take it in an official post.


What dose gaba. And why? Link studies


----------



## Wincel (Mar 1, 2019)

Nibba said:


> What dose gaba. And why? Link studies











Growth hormone isoform responses to GABA ingestion at rest and after exercise - PubMed


Our data indicate that ingested GABA elevates resting and postexercise irGH and ifGH concentrations. The extent to which irGH/ifGH secretion contributes to skeletal muscle hypertrophy is unknown, although augmenting the postexercise irGH/ifGH response may improve resistance training-induced...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov




3,000 mg


----------



## Nibba (Mar 1, 2019)

Wincel said:


> Growth hormone isoform responses to GABA ingestion at rest and after exercise - PubMed
> 
> 
> Our data indicate that ingested GABA elevates resting and postexercise irGH and ifGH concentrations. The extent to which irGH/ifGH secretion contributes to skeletal muscle hypertrophy is unknown, although augmenting the postexercise irGH/ifGH response may improve resistance training-induced...
> ...


Thanks man


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

FRAMECELS STAY OUT


Spoiler


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> FRAMECELS STAY OUT
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


LMAO is that what 15 inch bideltoid looks like?


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

Bur_01 said:


> LMAO is that what 15 inch bideltoid looks like?


LMFAO probably bro. Reminder he is the one who makes all the gym is cope posts. Let's not forget zyros


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 9, 2019)

You lot are in wayyyy better shape than I am (also, they're not lopsided, the floor is uneven and I have a disability that makes keeping my balance really hard)


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> You lot are in wayyyy better shape than I am (also, they're not lopsided, the floor is uneven and I have a disability that makes keeping my balance really hard)
> View attachment 28293


You should really bodybuild if you haven't. You have a top tier frame ded srs


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> You should really bodybuild if you haven't. You have a top tier frame ded srs


That's probably why I have a good frame tbh, started weightlifting at 12. There's a leisure centre a short walk from where I live and it has a gym, going to get a membership there soon.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> That's probably why I have a good frame tbh, started weightlifting at 12. There's a leisure centre a short walk from where I live and it has a gym, going to get a membership there soon.


Have you ever measured your shoulder width


----------



## kobecel (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> LMFAO probably bro. Reminder he is the one who makes all the gym is cope posts. Let's not forget zyros
> View attachment 28291


That has to be photoshopped ...
no way


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Have you ever measured your shoulder width


Yeah, it's around 20-22 inches I think (24 if I measure it on my back for some reason, probably shit posture)


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> 24


That's where you're supposed to measure it silly. How tall are you


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> That's where you're supposed to measure it silly. How tall are you


Slightly under 5'10 (haven't stopped growing yet, weirdly, but I doubt I'll get much taller by now)


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> Slightly under 5'10 (haven't stopped growing yet, weirdly, but I doubt I'll get much taller by now)


Damn yeah that's really interesting


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Damn yeah that's really interesting


Might have something to do with hitting puberty late, but I'm basing that on literally nothing.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> Might have something to do with hitting puberty late, but I'm basing that on literally nothing.


Yeah I also hit puberty late nglcel


----------



## androidcel (Mar 9, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> Slightly under 5'10 (haven't stopped growing yet, weirdly, but I doubt I'll get much taller by now)


fucking huge


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Yeah I also hit puberty late nglcel


Being a LatePubertycel makes high school hard, but if it wasn't, I wouldn't have learned how to make people cry with words instead of hurting them 


androidcel said:


> fucking huge


Thanks lol


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> Being a LatePubertycel makes high school hard, but if it wasn't, I wouldn't have learned how to make people cry with words instead of hurting them


I do enjoy insulting people I'm here great deal when they deserve it
On here*


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I do enjoy insulting people I'm here great deal when they deserve it
> On here*


It is pretty funny tbh


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> It is pretty funny tbh


I enjoy when they bark for me


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I enjoy when they bark for me


It's why I love twitter so much, crazy how upset people can get when they have to limit their rants to 280 characters.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> It's why I love twitter so much, crazy how upset people can get when they have to limit their rants to 280 characters.


Yeah Twitter is literally soyboy heaven lolol


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Yeah Twitter is literally soyboy heaven lolol


yall should use twitter, it's great, it bans alt-right trolls (unless they're legit nazis, then they get to stay) and all of the pretty womyn have paypal links in their description so i can give them my money :O


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> yall should use twitter, it's great, it bans alt-right trolls (unless they're legit nazis, then they get to stay) and all of the pretty womyn have paypal links in their description so i can give them my money :O


Jfl. Precisely why I don't have Twitter


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Jfl. Precisely why I don't have Twitter


----------



## badromance (Mar 9, 2019)

*Im average frame,got rated by @HailToTheKing irl and i know it myself anyway
otherwise i would roped after thread 
brutal*


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 9, 2019)

Baldguy said:


> You look framecel, your neck is thin, being muscular and fat doesn't mean you have Chad genetics, everyone can put muscle and be big even the most framecel,*Chad are genetically big without doing nothing thanks to their bones*


I always read this shit, but never actually see it, neither in real life nor on the internet, from what I've seen 22" bideltoid is the furthest a non 18%+ bf maxxed, non gymcelled person can go, and that's like the rarest of the rarest. It's also damn near impossible to have a wide ribcage without physically activity from what I've seen.


And even with a wide bideltoid you're gonna look scrawny when you're ungymcelled, sub 18% bf and in a tight shirt, so gymcelling is a must, even for chad.
Remember, even if not all gymcels are chads, all chads are gymcels.


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 9, 2019)

theropeking said:


> its over for sub 24" bibeltoid cels


Damn that is good


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 9, 2019)

Baldguy said:


> Chad are genetically big without doing nothing thanks to their bones.



I like how you phrased it as if Chad was a collective entity of all Chads.


----------



## badromance (Mar 9, 2019)

*frame= low iq cope
my cortisol is intact*


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 9, 2019)

badromance said:


> *frame= low iq cope
> my cortisol is intact*


frame = everything


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 9, 2019)

Not only can a few mm of your face make a big difference, but a few inches of your body can too.

Just some inspiration for anyone cellin


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

badromance said:


> *frame= low iq cope
> my cortisol is intact*


You look like a string bean bro


----------



## badromance (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> You look like a string bean bro


I have average frame 
Not a framecel ??


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

badromance said:


> I have average frame
> Not a framecel ??


??


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Apr 29, 2020)

Bumo


----------



## Aryan-Incel (Apr 30, 2020)

future chadlite said:


> being a framecel is demotivating at life, imagine standing nextto normies w/o gymcelling who are double your width jfl


For real, there’s this Turkish guy at my school who doesn’t do shit but is buffed and has wide shoulders with a narrow shoulder, while there’s me who is gymcelling for 2 years and nowhere close. Atleast he’s religious so he doesn’t slay giving me some cope.


Aryan-Incel said:


> For real, there’s this Turkish guy at my school who doesn’t do shit but is buffed and has wide shoulders with a narrow waist, while there’s me who is gymcelling for 2 years and nowhere close. Atleast he’s religious so he doesn’t slay giving me some cope.


----------



## Time Travel (Apr 30, 2020)

Incel tier waist passing by.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 30, 2020)

Time Travel said:


> View attachment 383107
> 
> Incel tier waist passing by.


haircel


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Apr 30, 2020)

Shouldrt width is cope

Veiny big arms and chest and decent delts are almost everything

wide delts noodle arms look comical, saw a guy like that at the gym today. U cant kill someone with shoulder width but u can with big arms.


----------



## Over (Apr 30, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Shouldrt width is cope


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Apr 30, 2020)

Over said:


> View attachment 383373


Shoulder width means jack shit without big arms, it looks almost comical. Like tellem-t who looks like a fridge with noodle arms


----------



## Over (Apr 30, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Shoulder width means jack shit without big arms, it looks almost comical. Like tellem-t who looks like a fridge with noodle arms








Sure


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Apr 30, 2020)

Over said:


> View attachment 383391
> 
> 
> Sure


Compare this noodle arm to


----------



## Subhuman Philtrum (Apr 30, 2020)

50" bideltoid width or death


----------

